# Laptop och "hibernate" problem

## MdaG

Jag har äntligen fått tummen ur och gett mig in på att aktivera hibernation på min DELL D800 laptop. Tyvärr fungerar det bara sådär. Jag använder mig av suspend2 och har suspend2-sources-2.6.15-r8 som kernel. Jag jag kör hibernate-scripten så verkar den göra som det ska, men när jag sedan startar den igen så bootar den från BIOS och kör på som om jag hade stängt av den istället för hibernate...

Jag har utgått ifrån den här.

Jag får inga felmeddelanden eller så annat än när jag startar upp den igen. Då säger den att det inte finns nån swap space och jag måste köra swapon manuellt för att få tillbaka det. Min swap är hda3 och jag har 1 Gb ledigt där.

hibernate.conf

```
# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor none #lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda3

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

PowerdownMethod 4

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

# ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

#UseACPISleep 3

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# mount /mnt/windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules no

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

RestartServices postfix alsasound coldplug

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

# EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

XStatus gnome

XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50
```

----------

## drutten

Hur ser din grub.conf eller lilo.conf ut?

Har du med följande på raden för kerneln?

```
resume2=swap:/dev/hda3
```

Har du läst hela guiden du länkade till och läst om problemen och dess lösningar som står där?

----------

## MdaG

 *drutten wrote:*   

> Har du läst hela guiden du länkade till och läst om problemen och dess lösningar som står där?

 

Självklart har jag lyckats missa den raden...   :Embarassed: 

Provade att boota upp med min nya bootloaded config och testade sedan hibernate... den stänger ner fint, men när jag sedan bootar upp får jag en massa elaka färger som flimmrar runt under bootup och låser sedan allt. Jag måste starta om datorn förö att återställa allt igen... Jag har förmodligen missat någon viktig detalj, får leta vidare när jag har tid och ork. Jag uppdaterar om jag kommer på vad det kan vara för något. Tack i alla fall!   :Smile: 

----------

## schiotz

 *MdaG wrote:*   

>  *drutten wrote:*   Har du läst hela guiden du länkade till och läst om problemen och dess lösningar som står där? 
> 
> Självklart har jag lyckats missa den raden...  
> 
> Provade att boota upp med min nya bootloaded config och testade sedan hibernate... den stänger ner fint, men när jag sedan bootar upp får jag en massa elaka färger som flimmrar runt under bootup och låser sedan allt. Jag måste starta om datorn förö att återställa allt igen... Jag har förmodligen missat någon viktig detalj, får leta vidare när jag har tid och ork. Jag uppdaterar om jag kommer på vad det kan vara för något. Tack i alla fall!  

 

Det lykkedes aldrig mig at få resume til at virke godt på min Dell Inspiron 5150 med nVidia grafikkort.  Jeg har samme problem: masser af flimrende farver på konsollen.  X virker dog fint efter genstart, men det ser ikke betryggende ud.  Jeg tror at problemet er, at kernen ikke kender video-hardwaren.   :Sad: 

/Jakob

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *schiotz wrote:*   

>  *MdaG wrote:*    *drutten wrote:*   Har du läst hela guiden du länkade till och läst om problemen och dess lösningar som står där? 
> 
> Självklart har jag lyckats missa den raden...  
> 
> Provade att boota upp med min nya bootloaded config och testade sedan hibernate... den stänger ner fint, men när jag sedan bootar upp får jag en massa elaka färger som flimmrar runt under bootup och låser sedan allt. Jag måste starta om datorn förö att återställa allt igen... Jag har förmodligen missat någon viktig detalj, får leta vidare när jag har tid och ork. Jag uppdaterar om jag kommer på vad det kan vara för något. Tack i alla fall!   
> ...

 

Provade suspend2 på min Dell Lat C800 för en tid sedan. Det tog väldigt lång tid, men jag kom in till slut (video: ati M4). Dock var det helt enkelt snabbare att boota vanligt - så jag gav upp.

----------

